# Finishing ends of handrail



## vinny186

I cut my handrail to length but what do you do about the edges? It's one of those mostly oval shapes with a flat bottom.


----------



## nealtw

They don't sell end caps?


----------



## joecaption

Hand railing needs to return back to the wall so someone does not catch there clothes on the ends.


----------



## vinny186

I went with stained poplar not aluminum. I'll eventually stain the ends.


----------



## joecaption

Had a chat with the building dept. on the way this was done?


----------



## vinny186

I replaced an iron railing that had two anchor points to the floor that was likely installed around 1978, this has three anchor points. Why do you ask?


----------



## Mastercarpenty

A "V" notch can be cut in with a matching section cut from the perpendicular fitted which looks great, but I prefer less sharp edges so I normally use a router with a round-over bit for standing ends like those.

Phil


----------



## slownsteady

You can sand the heck out of the edges until it feels comfortable (if you don't have a router). Stain and finish to match the rail.


----------

